# audacious hack to make 31 band equalizer



## wolffnx (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi to everyone, I dont know if this is the right section to post this, but here it go


this files are patched to change the audacious default eq to one up to 31 bands (the original 31 xmms2 ones)

first extract audacious-patch.tar to a folder

then change the "patch_route" where you extracted the files in the file "copy" in that folder


```
patch_route="/home/juan/Sist/src/audacious-patchs"
```

and done, run "copy" from a terminal and enjoy , the result will be like this






with that and the effects plugins I get a very good sound


----------

